# Lower volume on one speaker and not another??



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have my Mesa combo with a 1x12 on top. I have the cab on top angled upward with 1/2" "lifts" to try and emulate the angle of the 4x12s it is between. The top speaker seems to be louder, even when sitting across from it. The 4x12 blend pretty nicely when seated in the same spot. Can I put a volume control between the amp and the cab to turn the cab speaker down, or will that put undue stress on the amp? I have a volume control (of sorts) I was running through the FX loop of a HRD. If the same idea works on the cab, would the control work the same with speaker cables as it did with patch cables? I'd love to blend the sound to come out like it is centered between the cab and the combo speaker when seated across from it. About 6-8 feet away.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The difference is probably in the efficiency of the speakers. Do you know what each is rated at?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

what are the DB ratings?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The one in the cab is a G12-125 and the Mesa had it's OEM replaced with a V30. Not sure of the rating on it. The cab is an 8ohm, and I think the combo is as well.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Verne said:


> The one in the cab is a G12-125 and the Mesa had it's OEM replaced with a V30. Not sure of the rating on it. The cab is an 8ohm, and I think the combo is as well.


sounds to me like its an ohms difference in the speakers....can you verify the ohms ratings for both speakers.?
and also...can you verify what ohm rated outputs the speakers are plugged into.?

G.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It never ceases to amaze me what you can fimd with google..... 

87db for the g12 and 125 watts. V30 100db and 60 watts. 13db is a huge difference


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If the G12 has lower db, wouldn't it be the quieter speaker then? It's the one on top, which is the louder. I could try putting the cab level and see. 

I will have to check the ohm ratings for the output jacks on the back of the amp. I just don't know if there is anything like an attenuator that could go between the amp and cab. I didn't want to try in case there is a chance of harming the amp.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A speaker efficiency is rated in db. So a speaker rared at 90db translated into English means "90 decibels (SPL) with one watt of power, and measured at a distance of one meter from the speaker." A more efficient speaker will have a higher number and a less efficient speaker will have a lower number.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The speaker closer to your ears will probably always seem louder


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> A speaker efficiency is rated in db. So a speaker rared at 90db translated into English means "90 decibels (SPL) with one watt of power, and measured at a distance of one meter from the speaker." A more efficient speaker will have a higher number and a less efficient speaker will have a lower number.


Absolutely correct. The caveat is that:

Efficiency is always measured at 1khz, simply to have a standard.
Human hearing is not equivalently sensitive across the entire 20hz-20khz range.
Speakers vary in their frequency response, not only between each other but across the spectrum, and as a function of the cab.
None of that is to suggest that efficiency ratings are in any sense "fraudulent" or uninformative. But placed into a cab that does a good job of enhancing bass response, a less efficient speaker can seem "louder" than a more efficient one, simply because bass forms a part of how we experience "loudness". Obviously the difference in efficiency needs to be modest (let's just say less than 8-9db difference), but it can happen. So use efficiency ratings (generally available in the datasheet for any speaker) as an approximation of what to expect, but recognize that cabs can make a big difference too, as can speaker orientation (i.e., angled upwards vs straight).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Are both closed back cabs?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Combo is open back, cab is closed.

Learning a lot about speakers here. I'd try reversing them, but my OCD won't allow the combo on top since it's wider. That's just look silly !!!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I plugged the cab into the slave jack on the amp and turned the knob all the way down and turned it up slowly until I got what I consider a good mix of both speakers. I guess it's an attenuator of sorts? I also leveled the can with the amp. No more angled up any.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I can't solve your volume difference, but regarding the attenuator:

You need an actual attenuator to go between amp and cab. Those volume control pedals you can put in you effects loop at not meant to go between amp and cab, they aren't rated for that wattage and they don't maintain a consistent impedance.


----------

